#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Conhecendo em Detalhes o EdgeRouter (ER): Como Balancear 2 Links?

## shbbrito

Além dos roteadores UniFi Security Gateway (USG) que possuem integração com o UniFi Controller, a Ubiquiti também possui um amplo portfólio de roteadores *EdgeRouter (ER) da família EdgeMAX*. A diferença principal entre as famílias UniFi e EdgeMAX está na forma de gerência, já que o EdgeRouter possui uma interface web local para gerência standalone. Este artigo apresenta o portfólio EdgeRouter e explica como é fácil usar o assistente para configurar o balanceamento de dois links...

- Conhecendo em Detalhes o EdgeRouter (ER): Como Configurar o Balanceamento de Dois Links?

----------


## cleuzo

Tenho disponível uma Edge Infinity 8 SPF+
Compramos mas nao deu certo o projeto.

----------


## avatar52

Qual projeto deu errado? Tenho vários cases de sucesso com EdgeRouter.

----------


## cleuzo

Qual projeto deu errado? Tenho vários cases de sucesso com EdgeRouter.

Saiu recentemente nosso ASN, compramos Edge Infinity por indicação de um consultor, pagamos pela configuração, um mes depois precisamos de uma manutenção o cara cobrou 1.000,00 outra manutenção mais 1.000,00.
Encostamos e compramos uma 1036

----------


## avatar52

Poxa vida, que pena. Isso é consultor safado!

----------


## fhayashi

@*avatar52*,

já chegou a usar o infinity? Eu parei de usar a er8-pro por conta do processamento que ficava só em um único core. Claro, coincidiu de precisar de passar mais banda também. Cheguei a cogitar a infinity mas desisti por conta dessa questão do processamento em um único core que tive na er8 mas não sei como fica na infinity.

Edit: Só adicionando, nunca tive problemas com a ER8Pro. Processamento rodando a 60% em um dos cores mas nunca deu BO, passava cerca de 600 megas de download e uns 80 de upload.

----------


## avatar52

Nunca cheguei a usar essa nova EdgeRouter. Os comentários não são bons a respeito do arrefecimento, não sei se foi resolvido nas novas versões do EdgeOS. Quando precisei de um roteador mais parrudo (a EdgeRouter PRO sempre me atendeu bem demais, mas tem limites), pulei para outra solução.

----------

